# Stahls’ Announces Free September Heat Printing Webinars



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ is offering a series of live how-to classes this month via Stahls’ TV. These free webinars will be hosted by some of the industry’s leading experts. Attendees, whether seasoned veterans or just starting out, will gain in depth knowledge about new technology in heat printing and how to make the most of their heat printing business. 

Reserve a spot now before classes fill up. Registration is free and easy. September 2014 webinars include: 

Stahls’ Heat Press Success Class by Courtney Matlick
September 30, 11 am – 12:30 pm EST https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/4108930288592744450

Stahls’ Vinyl Cutter Success Class – Courtney Matlick
September 30, 2 pm – 3:30 pm EST https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/5712703237634116610

For additional webinars, visit stahls.com/events. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

